# Set Screw On Logan 200 Spindle Cone Pulley



## bama7 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have been reading several articles talking about play and other things in the Headstock for the 200's.  I want to know about what the set screw does on the cone pulley. Since it does not lock the pulley to the shaft does the set screw fit into the groove on the shaft?  And if so, is this to keep the cone pulley from moving left and right on the spindle?  I have a 1943 Wards version of the 200.  Thanks for any answers.


----------



## bama7 (Nov 6, 2015)

NEVER MIND!  I talked to Scott Logan and got my answer.  The only thing the set screw does is hold the gear in place on and in the cone pulley.  The play I have can be eliminated, as long as the left side of the spindle is correctly assembled and the nut tightened correctly, by moving the bull gear to the left and then tighten the bull gear set screw.  Praise The Lord!


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 6, 2015)

Glad that we finally got that settled.  The second set screw in the pulley is an oil plug.  The nose of the screw doesn't touch anything.


----------



## expressline99 (Dec 22, 2015)

Glad I found this post. I've got play between the bull gear and the cone pulley also. So it's as simple as moving the bull gear over and retightening the set screw on the bull gear? Should there be "Zero" play between the cone and the bull gear? (My cone pulley didn't have either of the set screws in it. Both of mine appeared to have been 1/4" x 20tpi x 3/8") 
Thanks, Paul


----------



## bama7 (Dec 22, 2015)

expressline99 said:


> Glad I found this post. I've got play between the bull gear and the cone pulley also. So it's as simple as moving the bull gear over and retightening the set screw on the bull gear? Should there be "Zero" play between the cone and the bull gear? (My cone pulley didn't have either of the set screws in it. Both of mine appeared to have been 1/4" x 20tpi x 3/8")
> Thanks, Paul


I set mine with a small amount of space to keep the gear from rubbing against the pully.  It seems to be fine.


----------



## expressline99 (Dec 23, 2015)

On the oil plug set screws what do you guys use to keep the oil from seeping out of the threads around it?


----------



## gjmontll (Dec 24, 2015)

Mine was leaking badly until I wrapped a bit of Teflon pipe tape around the setscrew. It works well, but needs to be renewed periodically.
    Greg


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 25, 2015)

In most lathes of this vintage (including my Atlas 3996), the oil plug set screw in the cone pulley should be a ball nose and not flat or inverted cone.  The ball nose should dry seal without adding teflon tape or Locktite blue.  I get no leakage on my machine.


----------

